# Digital Camera Buying Guide. (semi DSLR and full DSLR)



## NoasArcAngel (Nov 8, 2012)

only cameras having a minimum of 4/3rds sensor or full APS-C sensors will be posted. 



1. olympus E-PL1 @ 18,999

*www.ebay.in/itm/Olympus-E-PL1-Comp...LR_Cameras&hash=item2ec31da607#ht_8235wt_1139



RECOMMENDED : 

a. Superior JPEG QUALITY
b. Compact Size
c. Interchangable Lens


Body material	Plastic with metal front panel
Sensor	• 4/3" Hi-Speed Live MOS sensor 
• 17.3 x 13.0 mm active area
• 13.1 million total pixels
• 12.3 million effective pixels
• RGB (Primary) color filter array
• Fixed low pass filter (anti-alias filter)
Dust suppression	Supersonic Wave Filter
Image stabilization	• "Supersonic Wave Drive" (in-body sensor shift)
• Three modes: Horizontal+Vertical, Vertical only, Horizontal only
• Up to 3 EV compensation (claimed)*
Image processor	TruePic V
Image sizes (Still)	• 4032 x 3024
• 3200 x 2400
• 2560 x 1920
• 1600 x 1200
• 1280 x 960
• 1024 x 768
• 640 x 480
Image sizes (Movie)	• 1280 x 720 (HD)@ 30 fps
• 640 x 480 @ 30 fps
Movie length	• 7 min @ HD
• 14 min @ 640 x 480
Aspect Ratio	4:3(Default), 3:2, 16:9, 6:6
File formats	• RAW
• RAW + JPEG
• JPEG (EXIF 2.2)
• AVI Motion JPEG
Lenses	 • Micro Four Thirds Mount
 • Range of M.ZUIKO DIGITAL lenses available
 • Multiply focal length by 2 for 35 mm equiv. FOV
 • Compatible with standard Four Thirds lenses via adapter.
Auto focus	 • Imager Contrast Detection AF system
 • 11-area multiple AF
 • When non High-speed imager AF compatible lens is used, it works as AF assist.
Focus Area Selectable	 • Automatic
 • Manual 
 • Auto from all 11 area, Single area from 11 area
 • Auto from almost all area when Face detection is ON
 • Free selection (from 225points) when Magnified View Mode is selected
Focus modes	 • Single shot AF (S- AF)
 • Continuous AF (C-AF)
 • Manual focus (MF)
 • Single + Continous (S-AF+ MF)
 • AF Tracking (C-AF+ TR)*
AF assist lamp	 • No
Exposure modes	 • iAuto
 • Program AE (with shift)
 • Aperture priority AE
 • Shutter priority AE
 • Manual
 • Art Filter
 • Scene select
Sensitivity	 • Auto : ISO 200 - 3200 (customizable, Default 200-1600)
 • Manual ISO 100 - 6400, 1/3 or 1 EV steps
Metering system	 • TTL Image Sensor metering system
 • 324-zone multi-pattern
Metering modes	 • Digital ESP (324-area multi-pattern metering)
 • Center-Weighted Average
 • Spot (1%)
 • Highlight based spot
 • Shadow based spot
AE Lock	 • AE lock available
 • AF lock with shutter release half-press in Single AF mode
Exposure comp.	 • Up to ± 3.0 EV
 • 1/3, 1/2 or 1.0 EV steps
AE Bracketing	 • 3 frames
 • 0.3, 0.5, 0.7 or 1.0 EV steps
Exposure fine tune	 • ±1EV in 1/6EV steps
Shutter speed	 • 60-1/2000 sec*
Flash X-sync speed	 • 1/30 - 1/160*
 • 1/125 - 1/2000 with 'Super FP' compatible flash
WB fine tuning	 • Red - Blue: ± 7 steps (2 mired each)
 • Green - Magenta: ± 7 steps (2 mired each)
WB Bracketing	 • 3 frames
 • 2, 4 or 6 steps
Color space	 • sRGB
 • Adobe RGB
Image parameters	 • iEnhance (3 levels)
 • Saturation - 5 levels (Vivid, Natural, Portrait, Muted)
 • Sharpness - 5 levels (Vivid, Natural, Portrait, Muted, Monotone)
 • Contrast- 5 levels (Vivid, Natural, Portrait, Muted, Monotone)
 • B&W filter (Yellow, Orange, Red, Green)
 • B&W/Sepia toning (Sepia, Blue, Purple or Green)
 • Gradation (4 levels)
Drive modes	 • Single
 • Sequential
 • Self-timer (2 or 12 sec)
Continuous	 • 3.0 fps
 • RAW: 10 frames maximum
Internal Flash	 • Guide number 10 @ ISO 200 (7 @ ISO 100)
 • TTL-Auto, Manual (Full, 1/4, 1/16, 1/64)
 • 5500K ± 400K color temperature
 • Wireless control (4 channels) up to 3 groups
External Flash	 • Hot-Shoe
 • Compatible with E-system Flash (FL-50R, FL-36R, FL-50, FL-36, FL-20, FL-14)
 • External Flash Control : TTL Auto, Auto, Manual, FP-TTL-Auto, FP-Manual
 • Modes: Auto, Red-eye reduction, Red-eye reduction slow sync., Slow sync at 1st curtain, Slow sync at 2nd curtain, Fill-in, Manual (1/4, 1/16, 1/64), Off.
 • Flash power: Up to ± 3EV in 1, 1/2, or 1/3 EV steps
Orientation sensor	 • No*
Electronic Viewfinder	 • External (optional)*
LCD monitor	 • 2.7" HyperCrystal LCD with Anti-Reflective Coating*
 • 230,000 pixels
 • 100% frame coverage
 • 15 step brightness adjustment 
 • 15 step Color Balance adjustment (R-B, G-M)
Live View	 • 100% field of view
 • Max 8 frames of face detection can be displayed 
 • AF operation
 • 7x - 14x magnification*
Live View Modes	 • Normal Mode
 • Grid Line Mode (4 types)*
 • Histogram Mode
 • Highlight & Shadow Mode*
 • Comparison View Mode
Playback functions	 • Single-frame
 • Information Display
 • Index Display(4/9/25/100 frames, Calendar)
 • Close-up (2 - 14X)
 • Movie (w/sound, FF/REW/Pause)
 • Slideshow(Still/Movie/Still+Movie, Slide show w/BGM/BGM+Sound/Sound)
Editing	 • RAW development
 • JPEG editing (B&W, Sepia, Red eye reduction, Color saturation, Resize, Shadow Adjustment Technology, Anti red-eye)
Storage	 • SD/SDHC
Connectivity	 • USB 2.0 (Hi Speed)
 • Mini HDMI
 • Video Out (NTSC / PAL)
Power	 BLS-1 1150 mAh Lithium-Ion rechargeable battery (supplied & charger)
Dimensions	115mm (W) x 72mm (H) x 42mm (D) (excluding protrusions)
4.5" x 2.8" x 1.7"
Weight (no batt)	334g (296g)












2. Nikon D3100  @ 25,500 (Ebay) else @ 24,500 - Pritam Studio Delhi 

*www.ebay.in/itm/Nikon-D3100-Digita...LR_Cameras&hash=item2a25633f47#ht_4041wt_1139


RECOMMENDED : 

a. Entry level DSLR for beginners 
b. FULL - HD Video ( must be taken while camera is on Tripod, else rolling effect takes place ) 
c. Expeed 2 image engine
d. 14.2MP sensor. 


Body color	Black
Sensor*	• 23.1 x 15.4 mm CMOS sensor 
• Nikon DX format (1.5x FOV crop) 
• 14.2 million effective pixels*
• RGB Color Filter Array
• 12-bit A/D converter
Anti-dust measures	• Image sensor cleaning system
• Airflow control system
• Image dust off from reference frame (using optional Capture NX software)
Image sizes*	• 4608 x 3072 (L)*
• 3456 x 2304 (M)*
• 2304 x 1536 (S)*
Image quality *	• NEF (12-bit compressed RAW)
• JPEG fine (1:4)
• JPEG normal (1:8)
• JPEG basic (1:16)
• NEF (RAW) + Fine JPEG*
Movie sizes*	• 1920 x 1080 24p*
• 1280 x 720 30p*
• 1280 x 720 25p*
• 1280 x 720 24p*
• 640 x 424 24p*
Movie format *	• MOV, H.264, mono sound recording (PCM)
Color space	• sRGB
• Adobe RGB
Lens mount	 Nikon F mount (with AF contacts)
Lens compatibility	 • AF-S, AF-I
• Other Type G or D AF Nikkor
• Other AF Nikkor/AI-P Nikkor
• Type D PC Nikkor
• Non-CPU 
• IX Nikkor/AF Nikkor for F3AF
• AI-P NIKKOR -All functions supported
- All functions supported except autofocus
- All functions supported except autofocus and 3D Color Matrix Metering II
- All functions supported except some shooting modes
- Can be used in mode M, but exposure meter does not function; electronic range finder can be used if maximum aperture is f/5.6 or faster
- Cannot be used
-All functions supported except 3D color matrix metering II
Autofocus	• 11 area TTL phase detection
• Nikon Multi-CAM1000 autofocus module
• Detection range: EV -1 to +19 (ISO 100 equivalent, at normal temperature)
• Manual focus [M], Electronic range finding supported
Lens servo*	• Single-servo AF (AF-S)
• Continuous-servo AF (AF-C)
• Automatic AF-S/AF-C (AF-A)
• Full time AF (AF-F)*
• Manual focus (MF)
AF Area mode	• Single Area AF
• Dynamic Area AF
• Auto Area AF
• 3D Tracking (11 points)
• Closest Subject Priority Dynamic Area AF
Focus tracking	 Predictive focus tracking automatically activated according to subject status in continuous-servo AF
Focus area	Can be selected from 11 focus points
Focus lock	Focus can be locked by pressing shutter-release button halfway (single-servo AF) or by pressing AE-L/AF-L button
AF Assist	White light lamp
Exposure mode*	• Auto
    - Auto
    -	 Flash off
• Scene Modes 
Portrait
Landscape
Child
Sports
Close up
Night portrait
• Programmed auto (P) with flexible program
• Shutter-priority auto (S)
• Aperture priority auto (A)
• Manual (M)
• GUIDE mode
    • Easy operation
Auto
No flash
Distant subjects
Close ups
Sleeping faces
Moving subjects
Landscapes
Portraits
Night portrait
    • Advanced mode
Soften backgrounds (aperture priority)
Bring more into focus (aperture priority)*
Freeze motion (people) (shutter priority)
Freeze motion (vehicles) (shutter priority)
Show water flowing (shutter priority)*
    • Use a timer / quiet shutter
Metering	TTL exposure metering using 420-pixel RGB sensor
• Matrix :3D color matrix metering II (type G and D lenses); color matrix metering II (other CPU lenses)
• Center-weighted: Weight of 75% given to a 8mm circle in center of frame 
• Spot: Meters 3.5 mm circle (about 2.5% of frame) centered on active focus area
Metering range	• EV 0 to 20 (3D color matrix or center-weighted metering)
• EV 2 to 20 (spot metering)
Meter coupling	CPU coupling
Exposure comp.	• +/- 5.0 EV
• 1/3 EV steps
AE Lock	Exposure locked at detected value with AE-L/AF-L button
AE Bracketing	None
Sensitivity*	• Auto
• ISO 100
• ISO 200
• ISO 400
• ISO 800
• ISO 1600
• ISO 3200*
• ISO 6400 (Hi1)*
• ISO 12800 (Hi2)*
Auto ISO options*	• On/Off
• Maximum ISO (200 to Hi2)*
• Minimum shutter speed (1 to 1/2000 sec)
Shutter	• Electronically-controlled vertical-travel focal-plane shutter
• 30 to 1/4000 sec (1/3 EV steps) 
• Flash X-Sync: up to 1/200 sec
• Bulb
 Picture controls: Standard, Neutral, Vivid, Monochrome, Portrait, Landscape
• Quick Adjust: 5 settings (adjusts Sharpening, Contrast and Saturation by preset amounts)
• Sharpening: Auto, 10 levels 
• Contrast: Auto, 7 levels
• Brightness: 3 levels*
• Saturation: Auto, 7 levels
• Hue: 7 levels
Viewfinder	• Optical fixed eye-level
• Pentamirror type 
• Built-in dioptre adjustment (-1.7 to +0.5 m-1)
• Eye point: 18 mm (at -1.0 m-1)
• Frame coverage 95% (approx.) 
• Viewfinder magnification approx. 0.8x with 50mm lens at infinity; -1.0 m-1
• Focusing screen: Type B BriteView clear matte screen Mark VII*
LCD monitor	• 3.0" TFT LCD
• 230,000 pixel
Built-in flash	• Auto, Portrait, Child, Close-up, Night portrait
• Auto flash with auto pop-up, 
• Manual pop-up in P, S, A or M modes
• Guide number approx. 12/39 at ISO 100 (m/ft)
• Guide number approx. 13/43 at ISO 100 (m/ft) in manual mode
Sync contact	X-contact only; flash synchronization at shutter speeds of up to 1/200 sec
Flash control	• TTL flash control by 420-segment RGB sensor. i-TTL balanced fill-flash for digital SLR and standard i-TTL fill-flash for digital SLR available when CPU lens is used with built-in flash, SB-400, SB-800, and SB-600
• Auto aperture with SB-800 and CPU lenses
• Non-TTL auto with SB-800, 80DX, 28DX, 28, 27 and 22s
• Range-priority manual with SB-800
Flash mode	• Auto, Portrait, Child, Close-up: Auto, auto with red-eye reduction; fill-flash and red-eye reduction available with optional Speedlight
• Night portrait: Auto, auto slow sync, auto slow sync with red-eye reduction; slow sync and slow sync with red-eye reduction available with optional Speedlight
• Landscape, Sports: Fill-flash and red-eye reduction available with optional Speedlight
• P, A modes: Fill flash, rear-curtain with slow sync, slow sync, slow sync with red-eye reduction, red-eye reduction
• S, M modes: Fill flash, rear-curtain sync, red-eye reduction
Flash compensation	• -3 to +1 EV
• 1/3 steps
Nikon Creative Lighting system	• Advanced Wireless Lighting supported with SB-900, SB-800 or SU-800 as commander
Shooting modes	• Single frame shooting (S) mode
• Continuous shooting (C) mode: approx. 3.0 frames per second
• Self-timer
• Quiet release (Q) mode
Continuous buffer	• Unknown
Self-timer	• 2 or 10 sec
Remote control*	• Using optional MC-DC2 cable via GPS socket*
Text input	Up to 36 characters of alphanumeric text input is available with LCD monitor and multi-selector; stored in EXIF header
Playback functions	• Full frame
• Thumbnail (4, 9, or 72 images or calendar)
• Playback with Playback zoom
• Slide Show
• Histogram Display
• Highlights
• Auto Image Rotation
• Image Comment (up to 36 characters)
Orientation sensor	Yes (Rotates user interface when using camera in portrait orientation)
Storage	• SD / SD HC / SDXC
• FAT / FAT32
• Supports firmware update via SD card
Video output	NTSC or PAL selectable
Connectivity	• USB 2.0 (Hi-Speed) 
• Mass storage / PTP selectable
• A/V out
• HDMI out
• DC-IN (optional AC adapter and adapter connector)
Languages*	Czech, Chinese (Simplified and Traditional), Danish, Dutch, English, Finnish, French, German, Indonesian, Italian, Japanese, Korean, Norwegian, Polish, Portuguese, Russian, Spanish, Swedish, Turkish
Power*	 Lithium-Ion battery pack EN-EL14 (7.4 V, 1030 mAh)
Working environment	• 0 to 40°C (32 to 104°F)
• Less than 85% humidity
Dimensions	124 x 96 x 75 mm (4.9 x 3.8 x 3.0 in)
Weight (no batt)	 455g (1.0 lb)
Weight (inc. batt)	505g (1.1 lb)
Supplied accessories	• Rechargeable Li-ion Battery EN-EL14
• Quick Charger MH-24
• Eyepiece Cap DK-5
• Rubber Eyecup DK-20
• USB Cable UC-E4
• Video Cable EG-D100
• Camera Strap AN-DC3
• Accessory Shoe Cover BS-1
• Body Cap BF-1A, Software Suite CD-ROM









3. Nikon D5100  @ 29,630


RECOMMENDED :

a. superior SONY image sensor - same sensor used in nikon D7000 ( regarded by many as the best camera produced by nikon till date )
b. 16.2 MP 
c. FULL-HD Video ( best in class FULL HD Video and rolling efect, shutter lag is minimal )
d. Good Battery 660shots/charge
e. lens motor zoom with standard AF-S 18-55mm VR kit lens. out of the box motor zoom . 

*www.ebay.in/itm/New-Nikon-DSLR-Cam...SLR_Cameras&hash=item2c69a4e891#ht_7191wt_906


A Excellent buy if you can manage to get this camera <30,000 



Body color	Black
Sensor	 • 23.6 x 15.6 mm CMOS sensor 
 • Nikon DX format (1.5x FOV crop) 
 • 16.2 million effective pixels
 • RGB Color Filter Array
 • 14-bit A/D converter
Anti-dust measures	 • Image sensor cleaning system
 • Airflow control system
 • Image dust off from reference frame (using optional Capture NX software)
Image sizes	 • 4928 x 3264 (L)
 • 3696 x 2448 (M)
 • 2464 x 1632 (S)
Image quality	 • NEF (14-bit compressed RAW)
 • JPEG fine (1:4)
 • JPEG normal (1:8)
 • JPEG basic (1:16)
 • NEF (RAW) + Fine JPEG
Movie sizes	 • 1920 x 1080 30, 25, 24 fps
 • 1280 x 720 30, 25, 24 fps
 • 640 x 424 30, 25 fps
Movie format	 • MOV (H.264/MPEG-4), mono sound recording (PCM) with internal mic, stereo mic option.
Color space	 • sRGB
 • Adobe RGB
Lens mount	 Nikon F mount (with AF contacts)
Lens compatibility	 • AF-S, AF-I
• Other Type G or D AF Nikkor
• Other AF Nikkor/AI-P Nikkor

• Type D PC Nikkor

• Non-CPU 



• IX Nikkor/AF Nikkor for F3AF
• AI-P NIKKOR - All functions supported
- All functions supported except autofocus
- All functions supported except autofocus and 3D Color Matrix Metering II
- All functions supported except some shooting modes
- Can be used in mode M, but exposure meter does not function; electronic range finder can be used if maximum aperture is f/5.6 or faster
- Cannot be used
- All functions supported except 3D color matrix metering II
Autofocus	 • 11 focus points (1 cross-type sensors)
 • Multi-CAM 1000
 • AF working range: -1 to +19 EV (ISO 100, normal temperature)
 • Contrast Detect in Live View mode
 • Manual focus [M], Electronic range finding supported
Lens servo	 • Single-servo AF (AF-S)
 • Continuous-servo AF (AF-C)
 • Automatic AF-S/AF-C (AF-A)
 • Manual focus (MF)
AF Area mode	 • Single Point AF
 • Dynamic Area AF
 • Auto Area AF
 • 3D Tracking (11 points)
Focus tracking	 Predictive focus tracking automatically activated according to subject status in continuous-servo AF
Focus area	Can be selected from 11 focus points
Focus lock	Focus can be locked by pressing shutter-release button halfway (single-servo AF) or by pressing AE-L/AF-L button
AF Assist	White light lamp
Metering	 • TTL exposure metering using 420-pixel RGB sensor
 • Matrix :3D color matrix metering II (type G and D lenses); color matrix metering II  (other CPU lenses)
 • Center-weighted: Weight of 75% given to 8-mm circle in center of frame 
 • Spot: Meters 3.5 mm circle (about 2.5% of frame) centered on active focus area
Metering range	 • EV 0 to 20 (3D color matrix or center-weighted metering) 
 • EV 2 to 20 (spot metering)
Meter coupling	CPU coupling
Exposure comp.	 • +/- 5.0 EV
 • 1/3 EV steps
AE Lock	Exposure locked at detected value with AE-L/AF-L button
AE Bracketing	3 frames up to +/–2EV
Sensitivity	 • Auto
 • ISO 100
 • ISO 200
 • ISO 400
 • ISO 800
 • ISO 1600
 • ISO 3200
 • ISO 6400
 • ISO 12800 (Hi1)
 • ISO 25600 (Hi2)
Shutter	 • Electronically-controlled vertical-travel focal-plane shutter
 • 30 to 1/4000 sec (1/3/ or 1/2 EV steps) 
 • Flash X-Sync: up to 1/200 sec
 • Bulb
Cont. shooting	 • Up to 4fps
White balance	 • Auto
 • Incandescent
 • Fluorescent
Sodium-vapor lamps
Warm-white fluorescent
White fluorescent
Cool-white fluorescent
Day white fluorescent
Daylight fluorescent
Daylight fluorescent
Mercury-vapor lamps
 • Direct sunlight
 • Flash
 • Cloudy
 • Shade
 • Preset white balance (immediate or from photo)
WB fine tuning	Yes, (except preset manual)
Viewfinder	 • Eye-level pentamirror single-lens reflex viewfinder
 • Frame coverage Approx. 95% horizontal and 95% vertical 
 • Magnification Approx. 0.78x (50mm f/1.4 lens at infinity, –1.0 m-1) 
 • Eyepoint 17.9 mm (–1.0 m-1) • Diopter adjustment –1.7 to+1 m-1
LCD monitor	 • 3.0" Vari-Angle TFT LCD
 • 921,000 dots
 • 100% frame coverage
 • 170° viewing angle
 • Brightness adjustment
Built-in flash	 • Auto, Portrait, Child, Close-up, Night portrait, Party/indoor, 
 • Auto flash with auto pop-up, 
 • Manual pop-up in P, S, A or M modes
 • Guide number approx. 12/39 at ISO 100 (am/ft)
 • Guide number approx. 13/43 at ISO 100 (m/ft) in manual mode 
Sync contact	X-contact only; flash synchronization at shutter speeds of up to 1/200 sec
Flash control	 • TTL flash control by 420-segment RGB sensor.
 • i-TTL balanced fill-flash for digital SLR and standard i-TTL fill-flash for digital SLR available when CPU lens is used with built-in flash, SB-400, SB-800, SB-900 and SB-600
 • Auto aperture with SB-800/SB-900 and CPU lenses
 • Non-TTL auto with SB-900, SB-800, 80DX, 28DX, 28, 27 and 22s
 • Range-priority manual with SB-900, SB-800 and SB-700
Flash mode	Auto, Fill flash, rear-curtain with slow sync, slow sync, slow sync with red-eye reduction, red-eye reduction
Flash compensation	 • -3 to +1 EV
 • 1/3 steps
Nikon Creative Lighting system	Advanced Wireless Lighting when using SB-900, SB-800, SB-700 or SU-800 as commander and SB-900, SB-800, SB-700, SB-600 or SB-R200 as remotes; Flash Color Information Communication and FV lock supported with all CLS-compatible flash units
Shooting modes	 • Single frame shooting (S) mode
 • Continuous shooting : 4.0 frames per second
 • Self-timer
 • Quick-Response Remote
 • Delayed Remote
 • Quiet shutter release
Self-timer	 • 2, 5, 10 or 20 sec
Playback functions	 • Full frame
 • Thumbnail (4, 9, or 72 images or calendar)
 • Playback with Playback zoom
 • Movie Playback
 • Slide Show
 • Histogram Display
 • Highlights
 • Auto Image Rotation
 • Image Comment (up to 36 characters)
Orientation sensor	Yes
Storage	 • SD / SD HC / SDXC
Video output	NTSC or PAL selectable
Connectivity	 • USB 2.0 (Hi-Speed) 
 • A/V out
 • HDMI out
 • DC-IN (optional AC adapter and adapter connector)
Languages	Arabic, Chinese (Simplified and Traditional), Danish, Dutch, English, Finnish, French, German, Italian, Japanese, Korean, Norwegian, Polish, Portuguese, Russian, Spanish, Swedish, Thai, Turkish
Power	Rechargeable Li-ion Battery EN-EL14
Working environment	 • 0 to 40°C (32 to 104°F)
 • Less than 85% humidity
Dimensions	128 x 97 x 79 mm (5.0 x 3.8 x 3.1 in.)
Weight (no batt)	 510g (1 lb 2 oz)
Weight (inc. batt)	560g (1 lb 4 oz)

*accessories included in lens kit are : battery + quick charger + usb cable + av cable + camera strap + eyepiece + body cover + shoe cover *







other forum members are also requested to pitch in with their knowledge and help create this guide for people new to the photography scene.
please maintain the same format for posting. The data has been taken from dpreview.com and i cannot be held accountable for any error whatsoever. 

I will be updating the prices of the cameras every 2 weeks . cheapest whatever i can get. 

Happy posting


----------



## aadi007 (Nov 10, 2012)

I would definitely recommend the e PM1 over the e PL1. E PL1 is a very old model and the price difference is not much (3K)


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 10, 2012)

Appreciate your efforts. But Data presented in tabular form will be nice


----------



## chandanbs (Nov 11, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> Appreciate your efforts. But Data presented in tabular form will be nice



+1 from me.


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 11, 2012)

Canon 550D and 600D for ~ Rs35,000 (street price) if they don't want to spend much on lenses.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Nov 12, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> Appreciate your efforts. But Data presented in tabular form will be nice



can someone provide me with a easy way in how to tabulate this data? thanks


----------

